# Got my first chucks (marmots) of the year.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Drove up the mountain to see how far I could get and what the snow situation is like and saw that these furry little critters were already out and about. Unfortunately for them I brought along my trusty savage .17 hmr with some 17 grain v-max bullets. Put down 3 of them and had others get away. Made a sweet head shot on one that was smart enough to dive under a rock but foolish enough to poke his head back out to peak around. The .17 kills them a lot deader than the .22 lr I used to use.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know Rock Chucks still lived in Utah. J/K I haven't seen one in years. Good on ya. That .17 is a killer. What kind of distance we talking ?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> I didn't know Rock Chucks still lived in Utah. J/K I haven't seen one in years. Good on ya. That .17 is a killer. What kind of distance we talking ?


These ones were rock throwing distance close. The further away shots are more fun for sure but these were the shots I was offered. What part of Utah do you prowl around? I haven't noticed any significant decline in chuck numbers in any recent years. I've had pretty good success on them for a pretty good streak. Now jack rabbit son the other hand...they might as well put those things on the endangered species list!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to shoot a few chucks down in Sanpete County. I now travel Utah , Wyoming and Montana. We did find a chuck last year in Montana, hanging in the perimeter of a p-dog field. Looked like a bear in the scope. :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Those things were all over last year around this time. On my bear hunt I must of seen 30 or 40. It seemed like every where we went they were there. That was on the Manti. When I was on then La Sals for the elk hunt I saw a few too. 
One on my bear hunt I swore was a bear. He was nestled under a rock ledge and just looking at him through the binos it looked like a bear, but then I would move the binos down and see the distance I knew better.
Fun creaters to shoot with the 300 win mag though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw the biggest 'chuck of my life last year down on the boulder mt. I couldnt believe the size of that thing. Was out for a family joy-ride and didnt have a gun with me unfortunately.


-DallanC


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Pics? Anyone?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry mmx. Didn't bother taking pics of these dudes. I will next time though.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know Rock Chucks still lived in Utah. J/K I haven't seen one in years. Good on ya. That .17 is a killer. What kind of distance we talking ?
> ...


I was under the same impression about those darn jacks... and then yesterday I was out and about and jumped six of them all on the same ridge. Looks like i've got a new spot for bunny blasting. The best part about it is that this spot is within 10 miles of my house.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah i had a little area that was really producing for jacks last summer too. The state as a whole is in a piss poor situation for jacks. I almost wonder if they aren't in one of their supposed "cycles" and its a bigger problem than that.


----------

